# Why does she do that?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think you have explained why in your last sentence - she is a very intelligent, curious, resourceful dog, who is determined to explore, and to find out just what is upstairs that is so wonderful you have to hide it from her!

I would take her on escorted tours up there - whenever I went up myself I'd invite her to come with me, and give her some time to look around and sniff everything, before bringing her down again. And meanwhile I would make sure that downstairs is much, much more interesting, with all the toys, chews and fun and games happening beyond the bottom step. I don't think it would take her long to decide upstairs is too boring to bother with!


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

I agree with FJM, she thinks there must be something up there that you are hiding!


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

We tried to always keep the kids' bedroom door closed since no matter how hard we try to keep it clean, there would still be some toys laying around, or socks/shoes and the like, so Sophie was always DYING to go in there! She wanted whatever was in that forbidden zone! So recently in the past few days I've made certain there was nothing in there she could get, leave the door open, and she now has little to no interest in going in there! Silly puppy 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah, I will try harder. The thing is, Maddy's had her 5 k run already this morning but as I've been reading your replies I've had to stop her dash up the stairs 5 times and, while I've also been playing fetch down the hallway with both dogs as I type this (type a few words, throw the ball, type another word, throw the ball), Maddy has snuck into the kitchen and dashed out with a) a little container that I think has earplugs in it, b) a paintbrush, c) a bottle of Tums, d) a granola bar purloined from my husband's lunch bag that he thought was out of her reach, e) a pair of underwear (???), and f) a plastic bag. The Tums and the granola bar should've been put up higher, but seriously I don't know where she got those other things; in her covert missions she wiggles under couches, opens cabinets...lately I have been thinking it's only a matter of time before she learns that she can open the fridge. So I will clean everyone's rooms really well and let her up there but I don't think I could ever keep them as sterile as it would need to be to not be interesting to Maddy, it doesn't take much to seem appealing! Anyway, it's time to let her outside for the great WWF (wrestling) with Indy, it's 6:45 a.m. now and I try to wait until 7 for the sake of the neighbours


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Lol! A very good trainer and behaviourist I know once recommended filling a large box with screwed up paper, empty loo rolls, etc, etc and hiding a few treats at the bottom, as a fun boredom buster for your dog. After my graphic description of what my house looked like after Sophie had torn every piece into scraps just in case there was something more hiding in the folds she dropped that idea from her classes! Some dogs just get more out of life than others!


----------



## jcwinks (Jun 26, 2010)

You mentioned ear plugs. Our poodle is VERY into earplugs. She actively seeks them. I have to be careful to put them away or she will hunt them down...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Q-tips here. I don't use them - my sister does. She wraps each one in a tissue, bags them, and puts them in the lidded bin in the bathroom. And Sophy STILL finds them!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

QTips are Lily's favorite too! Have to get a lidded trashcan for the bathroom like we have in the kitchen. We try to keep the bathroom door shut, but sometimes forget. 
Indiana, I agree with the others that once you show Maddy there is nothing very exciting upstairs, she'll forget about going up there.


----------



## Aroseshook (Aug 12, 2012)

Since the day we brought Peek home she has had access to the upstairs bedrooms. She doesn't have any interest in the upstairs and rarely adventures beyond the stairs. When she does go upstairs, she likes to bring down my kids dirty laundry. I made it a game for her as she showed a very big interest in socks from day one. My kids think its great and Peek has a 'job' to preform.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Sherriach (Aug 19, 2013)

Had a good laugh reading this. We are trying to make the upstairs a restricted zone without much success. My two previous dogs (who were quite mature when we moved to this house and had the run of the place in the old house) both accepted that quite quickly but it drives Murphy crazy to not be able to go up there. When I tell him to sit/stay he barks at me ... and the dog hardly ever barks at anything. At first he would just try to follow us up and I would crate him when we were going to be up for any period of time. Now he is sneaking up even when we are all downstairs. Baby gates are completely ineffective; he can get over and around them. He loves to tear up the garbage up there. Not sure I found a solution here but I sure had a good chuckle.


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Our Clementine was like that...insatiable curiosity. She was also very intelligent. She was always seeking out anything having to do with us that she wasn't supposed to have. Our other spoos have never been anything like this. I don't know why this is, or if there is any cure for it. We certainly never found one. Sorry I can't be more helpful, just understand what you are going through. Poodle hugs!


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

My sons' rooms are upstairs (21 & 25). Ours are on the first floor. Luckily have a door at the top of the stairs that we can close. They leave way too much laying around that she could get. 

My Lexi is 7 months and is a seeker. Sometimes she just wanders from room to room looking for something to get. Clothes, papers, placemats, etc. last night she got a contact lens case. I have no idea where she got that. 

When I get tired of her wandering, I shut the living room door and trap her in the room with me. Thank goodness we live in an older home. Each room has a door. I would go nuts in an open concept house


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

